

New Incubation Concept, Dog Patch Labs, opens offices in Cambridge - fjabre
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/innoeco/2009/09/polaris_brings_new_incubation.html

======
fjabre
_"The lab will seek to foster super-early-stage entrepreneurship in areas
where Boston currently has strong start-up track records -- such as software-
as-a-service, cloud computing, biotech, and enertech. [Enertech is Metcalfe’s
term for cleantech or energy-related ventures.] But additionally, the labs
will also foster efforts in social media, e-commerce and the consumer
Internet, where Polaris has been highly active in other markets."_

-Interesting take on Boston area startup strengths.

~~~
something
interesting take on new incubation concept.

~~~
fjabre
Indeed =)

------
ashishk
anyone reaching out to them?

